# Garage Door Opener Ripped From Door



## jimparson (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello,

When we tried to open our garage door (Wayne Dalton) this morning, it seems that the metal bracket in the center attaching the puller to the top of the door ripped out of the door (pictures attached). Usually, you can pull the string and lift the door if the opener isn't working, but it is very hard to lift. Does anyone know what I need to do to repair this, or have someone repair it for me? What will I expect to pay for the repair? What should I do?

Thanks in advance for you advice.
J


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 7, 2008)

Welcome JimParson:
A garage door should be counter-balanced with springs to a point that you could raise and lower it with one finger. This also includes proper alignment, lubrication and other adjustments.
If the door is properly adjusted and lubricated, the door opener has very little work to do.
Since your opener pulled loose from the door, it must have a pretty powerful motor. I would check for springs on each side of the door that are around the cable that lifts the door; OR the springs may be in the middle of the door, coiled around a shaft which winds up the cable on each side. These springs can be replaced in either case. PLEASE USE CAUTION when working with the springs, they can break an arm or make a tool slap you up the side of your head. The springs must be held in control at all times; the center shaft springs can be held with vice-grips or pipe wrenches, while the side springs can be held by threading a cable through them and tying them tightly.
Let us know how you work it out.
Glenn


----------



## jamie (Nov 23, 2008)

glennjanie,

many thanks for sharing very useful info with us, i was too very curious about it ... you have a good knowledge and i really love your posts

regards
jamie


----------

